

What I'm eating - kurtvarner
http://kurtvarner.com/post/19746428985/what-im-eating

======
traxtech
Without more fresh fruits and vegetables, you'll end up being the Silicon
Valley Zombie.

~~~
khakimov
definitely, baby carrots and apples will be good

------
kimsterv_again
Lots of tech companies have free lunches. Keep mooching off people.

